# 481 or 585???



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello,

I posted about 2 months ago regarding my future purchase of either a Look 481, 585 or a Time VXS. I’ve now narrowed down my options to either the 481 or the 585.

Let me start with some background info about myself. I ride about 3000 - 4000 miles a year. I don’t race at all but go on fast group rides, lots of long distance century rides and lots of hill climbing. I’m looking for an excellent overall frame with good vibration dampening abilities. I’m currently riding a 2001 Aluminum Klein Quantum Race (42cm). I’m 26 years old, 155lbs and 5’6”. 

From what I’ve read on this board (which is excellent by the way) the 481 is an excellent overall bike. The 585 seems to be lighter and stiffer and not quite as comfortable on longer rides as the 481. Although the 481 seems to be more ideally suited to my riding style, I really LOVE the look of the black 585 and I don’t really like any of the paint jobs on the 481’s for 2005. So I’m left with a delema. For those that have ridden both of these frames, would you say that they are both equally comfortable on long rides? Would I notice the difference? If not, I’ll probably go with the 585… if so, I may stick with the 481. Price is not a deciding factor because whichever bike I choose will be an investment in my health for many years to come. Any help with this decision would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks to Henry and C-40 for your previous posts a few months ago. I now know that I would fit a 51cm 481 and a small 585.

I understand that the effective TT length of the 585 is only 3mm less than my Klein after correcting for the difference in STA, so it would require about the same 90mm stem I currently have. 
The 481 has a TT that's 27mm shorter than my Klein, after correcting for the difference in STA, so it would require about a 110-120mm stem to maintain the same position. 

Here are the dimentions of my Klein Quantum Race:

STA 73.5
From floor to top of handle bars: 88 cm
From floor to top of seat: 95.5 cm
Top Tube c - c: 54.5 cm
Seat Tube c - c: 51.5 (the way Look measures it) 55 cm (to top of seat tube clamp)
Stem length c - c: 9 cm
Stem angle: 90 degrees
Head tube length: with 2 (1cm) spacers, from the bottom of the non integraded headset to top of headset: 16cm
Head tube length: head tube only (not including headset or 2 spacers) 11.2 cm
Handle bars c - c: 42cm
From the tip of the saddle to the center of the bars is exactly 52 cm
I have a Thompson seatpost with a Fizik Aliante saddle set-up all the way to the back position.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I did 30+ min test rides on both in December and found the 585 to be noticeably stiffer. I wouldn't go so far as to say that it is harsh, but square-edged bumps were not damped in the same way they were on the 481. Aside from one being traditional geometry and one compact, a the sizes you're considering the other big difference is the STA. The bottom line I got from both the French Look rep and Ming from Veltec was that if long ride comfort was a primary concern, the 481 was the bike for me.

Just got mine in at the shop yesterday!  The frame I originally ordered was held up in customs, but I was able to score another that was built up for Interbike from Veltec at a significant discount. Plus it has a pre-production paint scheme that is slightly different - always nice to have a one-off. Sometimes delays are good.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Peter... that was what I was afraid of hearing. I had also heard that the 585 would not be as comfortable on long rides. I guess the only thing holding me back from the 481 is the colours. I really don't like any of the 481 2005 colours. I do love the nude black carbon of the 585. 

I would love to hear what others have to say about the 481 / 585 debate regarding comfort and overall performance.

Thanks!


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Still waiting for mine...*

I ordered the 481 for long distance comfort also. Mind you I really like the Credit Agriole red and white. I cant comment on the 585 other than it's pretty sharp lookin.  


WBC


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Haven't rode either but I'll bet this; they'll both be WAY more comfortable than your Klein


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*481 vs. 585*

I rather prefer the ‘racey-er’ pavement feedback of the 585, but if you are looking for more long haul comfort, I would suggest that the KG481 is the way to go. Most of the pavement I ride on is in generally good condition (it’s the drivers around here that make me appreciate life). For instance, the KG486 is a pretty plush ride for my tastes, though I like how it handles on the flats and at slower speeds. When bombing down the twisty inclines, the 585 road feel and feedback makes for a very confident descent, more so than the KG486. The KG486 is the heaviest machine of the bunch and it feels like it on the downhills. The KG481 is hardly a compromise between the two; it’s more of a matter of your personal preference. On the whole, I would suggest that the KG481 is a better ‘can’t miss’ choice for most riders over a broader range of riding conditions….


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*Go for the 585 !!!*



innatehealer said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> {Thanks to Henry and C-40 for your previous posts a few months ago. I now know that I would fit a 51cm 481 and a small 585.}..........
> ...


----------



## fred (Sep 17, 2004)

*Go for a 2004 481SL*

1. You'll save a bunch of money over the 2005
2. Its the same bike (ok maybe a SLIGHTLY lighter fork)
3. It looks much better than the 2005s, thus solving your problem on the 2005 481 looks
4. It fits your needs better than the 585. Sure you'll love either one's ride coming off a Klein, but thats not the point, is it? The 481 is a little beefier and more compliant and more suitable for long rides.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*still undecided.*

Money savings is not a big concern of mine. I don't have a car... sold it 3 years ago to buy the Klein. I'm saving so much money by not having a car... so in a way I wanna reward myself. I've saved up for a while for this purchase. This will be my baby for the next few years... My klein will end up being my commuter.

The 2004 481 is out of the question cus I'm going to get a deal from my LBS on whichever frame I decide on... I believe all the 2004's are sold out. I live in Toronto, Canada.

To describe my riding in a little more detail:

I ride with the local club on weekends (80 miles). The road conditions are pretty good. This summer I'm planning on cycling across Canada on a supported tour (5000 miles). 
In 2 years I'm going to move to Vancouver perminantly... and do lots of hill climbing out there from then on. I don't race at all right now... maybe in the future.
I may purchase another bike in 3-4 years... probably a Ti... Independant Fabrication. 

I'm kinda leaning towards the 585 because of the nude carbon... I've pretty much fallen in love with it. I understand that the 481 is probably better suited for my needs in terms of comfort and stability.

So... I'm still undecided at this point. Open to anymore suggestions.

Thanks a bunch, your feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hey I live in Aurora*

We should go for a ride when I get the 481. Which dealer are you buying yours from.


WBC


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*no way...*

yea for sure...

Do you ever do the donut? ... up to king city and back? Feel free to check out my website... 

www.unleashcanada.com

it has some info about me (Ali) and our trip across Canada.

I'm buying from Re-My Sport out in Streetsville (they are one of our sponsors). Excellent service. 

Le bicicletta is also a great high end shop in Toronto. 

Where did you buy yours?


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*I bought mine.......*

from Wrench Science out of California. The fully built up bike was much cheaper than anything my local guy could offer.

I mainly ride from Aurora north to lake Simcoe or out east with a group of guys here. 

That looks like a great trip you've got planned. If I wasn't married with kids I would like to do something like that.

WBC


----------

